# Is it okay to relabel shirts?



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

Say for example if I buy Gildan t shirts. Can I remove the Gildan label and replace it with my brand name so I can screen print my designs on it for my clothing line?


----------



## Continental UK (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, they become your property once you have paid for them, as Gildan sells blanks, you do not need to remove their label, but obviously your customers will know the shirt is from them, and it won't look like a real brand. Just make sure you don't remove the washcare label, and be very careful removing them, or consider purchasing from a blank labelled brand.


----------



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

How will my customers obviously know it's from Gildan and how it won't look like a real brand?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

No, anyone caught doing this will be made to sit through the entire Kenny G back catalogue


----------



## JNSP79 (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't think it's necessary to relabel a shirt. Seeing that the shirt was made by Gildan can be a good thing. But buying a tee without a label is the best way to go if you are re-labeling.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

tase said:


> Can I remove the Gildan label and replace it with my brand name so I can screen print my designs on it for my clothing line?


Yes, but you need to follow the relabeling guidelines. Whatever info is on the label you remove should be on the label you print on the shirts.

The required info includes:
Country of Origin
Fiber Content
RN Number
Care Instructions


----------

